

Ask HN: What is the fair valuation (now and 5 years later) of Facebook? - msort

Of course, in your opinion.
======
skowmunk
would be tough to estimate without knowing their product (and income) pipeline
for the future. I am sure they have got more features planned up but not known
outside.

It would also depend on how well they implement them in face of competition
for those features.

The 5 year one, it would be a joke to even try to estimate it, its too
unpredictable in the web business. One misstep, and you can be gone!

------
jacquesm
In my opinion it is worth what people will pay for it when more then 5% is
floated on the open market.

